

Ask HN: Anyone else understand a language but not able to speak it? - xtac

I can understand hindi, but not for the life of me be able to speak it.<p>Little background: My parents are from india, I grew up in the US. Both my parents do speak english very well. I never grew up with any friends who spoke hindi, or had relatives my age who spoke it, so I guess because I never needed to try to speak it I never learned how to, and I find it extremely hard to speak it now(im 26)<p>Anyone else have something similar?
======
misterbwong
I have the same issue with Mandarin. I'm a conversational Cantonese (actually
Taishan) speaker but Mandarin continues to elude me.

It really is 50% confidence and 50% practice. Two weeks in Taiwan did more for
me than months studying it on my own. Unfortunately, I've since reverted back
due to lack of practice (and subsequently confidence).

~~~
xtac
I agree confidence is key. I will be india for a month let's see how that
goes.

------
aliukani
I'm a lot like the OP [Xtac]. I was born in Oklahoma and raised to speak
English. I picked up Hindi off my parents, who are from India.

It's not difficult for me to speak Hindi, but it's not easy either. My limits
are very basic Hindi, or phrasing answers that are very based on the question
asked.

~~~
xtac
That's interesting, I also forgot to mention that my parents spoke punjabi,
and I find myself understanding punjabi more so than hindi. While alike they
are very different and often confusing.

------
toblender
I have the same issue with Mandarin. I believe with practice you will develop
the confidence to speak it.

~~~
xtac
Are you actively trying to learn it? Do you find it hard to tie words
together?

~~~
toblender
I have lunch with a mandarin speaker once a week to practice. My parents
native tongue is cantonese, so it's similar in grammar at least to mandarin. I
found I really suck at speaking cantonese, but a couple of months ago I went
to China. With no english speakers around me, I was forced to adapt, within 3
days I was speaking fluent cantonese to my cousins. So I'm a firm believer in
practice makes perfect.

